# Painting Tanks



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i just got my first tank yesterday (SoB Immolater) and happily started spraying on the undercoat before my dad pointed out that glue dont work on paint. I want to paint the inside and the ouside so what does everyone suggest i do. do i paint, scrape off the paint where i need to glue then glue or do i glue then paint?? Thanks


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually mix 'n match, some things are easier to paint first but I mostly paint during construction, so that the exposed joints are covered and yes, you have to scrape the paint off for the glue to hold, unless you are using CA (but then the joint is only as strong as the grip of the paint). As you do more projects you will develop various methods that will work for you.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well. for best detail. paint the interior bits and pieces along with the tank traks. then glue it together. 
followed by undercoating the outside and paint away.

the reasons change from person to person.

you could paint the hole thing on its sprue then put it together like some one i know and looks pretty decent when finished


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Paint during assembly. When painting interior, consider what will actually be seen. Don'y worry to much about shading etc, interior usually quite dark so more sontrasting colours needed.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Super-glue do work on paint.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No they do not, the paint is layered on top ofthe plastic, if you attempt to glue over paint the only thing holding the tank together is the bond of the paint on the plastic.

Your best best is if you wantto paint it in pieces is to go pick up sopme yellow tac, poster board tac stuff anf place it along the edges that you need to paint then primer the vehicle and peel off the poster board tac. that will leave you a clean and clear plastic area to glue.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I think you'll be ok supergluing over a sprayed undercoat. Depends if you throw your models about though.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

why do you want to paint the inside anyway? i mean no one is going to see?

personnaly i wouldn`t bother wasting time on the inside. however i admit fiddley bits are hard to paint after construction i.e. turret mounted guns etc


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> No they do not, the paint is layered on top ofthe plastic, if you attempt to glue over paint the only thing holding the tank together is the bond of the paint on the plastic.
> 
> Your best best is if you wantto paint it in pieces is to go pick up sopme yellow tac, poster board tac stuff anf place it along the edges that you need to paint then primer the vehicle and peel off the poster board tac. that will leave you a clean and clear plastic area to glue.


You can also just mask with masking tape all the areas that will contact each other before spraying.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

super glue will actually dissolve primer for the most part so will join with out many problems,i have primed and then glued together loads of tanks and minis using super glue and then rarely fall apart,but if your worried a quick scrape of the joint areas with a blade will remove any primer in a flash.I always use super glue that has a brush applicator, gives a much thinner and even coat, and if you want a fast drying strong joint lick the joint your about to glue(dont lick the part with the glue on) the moisture will activate the glue as super glue is a moisture cured glue,it sucks the moisture out of the air to harden, so by adding your spit it speeds up the process,these expensive glue activators you some times see are just water im afraid (friend in the adhesive industry)


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

The immolator I think is a rhino chassis... what I do is put the whole rhino together (each wall, the floor, the back door, etc) then I put the middle piece with the monitor gun etc. but I don't glue that part, put the top on as if I glued it. I then use elastics to hold it together until it dries.

Once it dries (I leave it over night) I Take the top off, and that middle part with the monitor/gun, and paint it all up and glue it in later.

If you paint on something that needs gluing just scrape off the paint with a knife or file.


----------

